# Personal Number Plates - Opinion?



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

What are people's thoughts?

Would you have one or not?
If you do/would, is it:

Personal to you (e.g. name, initials, dob)?
Your car (e.g. A4 XXX)?
Something else?

Money no object but abiding by the rules for number plates in the UK, what would you have?

I'll start:

If I had an R8 - I would have R8 BEN. I saw this on a black R8 in Reigate a few years ago and saw it advertised recently for £7K

Getting my new car I would go for S4 BEN (which works on 2 levels as my wife's initial is S) :thumb:

Ben


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

B16 NOB for me, will work on any car


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Waste of money in my opinion.. I'd rather put that money into the car instead of funding a personal number plate. 

Something like a set of wheels/performance upgade/or the in car entertainment upgrade would be much more interesting to me :thumb:

I'm sure many wont agree with me, but that's just my view on it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd quite like a DAN numberplate but have never been able to justify it to myself


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I have B17BLG thats going on the Juke which is personally for me and the other half (when we get married)

I then have a plate that looks like goodbye on our other car which will stay with that car regardless of whether we sell it or not.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It has to be a good one in my opinion. 

The good ones cost a fortune though. 

The vast majority of private plates are rubbish though. Most you wouldn't have a clue what it it supposed to say. 

Then again I think loads are just covering the actual age of the car.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I have one with my and my wife's initials, bought it for £250.- 
and the funny thing is, everybody who knows even sideways me or my wife recognises it instantly. :argie::argie:

I would not have anything with the car on it, I know it's a KUGA, everybody who sees the car knows it's a KUGA, so why would I want a registration stating the obvious. 


I have been looking but couldn't afford it BO55 MAN for my wife's car

If money was no object and the combination would be allowed it would be: 
VA 91 NA :lol::lol::lol:

When I was a kid and still lived in Holland, I always wanted a German or UK registration with the word KUT in it, it refers in Holland to a female part of the body, to being rubbish, and it used in the language like "Sh*T" in this country, as a 12 year old, I thought it was hilarious, and made me turn red and giggle!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

My uncle and I had it for a short time has and still got the number plate
B16 Wax as he has a valeting and dent company


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine was an 18th birthday present and it's the year I was born with my initials (back in the day the majority of people called me by my initials so it's pretty recognisable around here).

I'd quite like 1 DMH but it's on an old Jaguar XK8.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i want one with my gran parents initials in, sadly they are no longer here with me but they gave me my deposit for my first ever car so every car i have is because of them


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got several, all surname related.

I'd never have one specifically for a car unless it was a classic car I'd never part with.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Got DAL3D (unsurprisingly given my username..) as my name is Darren shortened to Dal but friends and family, and I've worked in 3D design for gowd knows how long so kind of fits.

It's kind of ageless when on modern cars too - not that it really matters.

Waiting for DVLA to get their fingers out and transfer it onto my M3 but this is a picture of it on my old MPS:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got 59 RD, the 59 doesn't mean much but my initials are RD, bought it in a DVLA auction, just shy of £3k iirc, I've bought it and now have it for the rest of my life


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

A very subjective subject indeed!

Generally, I am minded not to favour personal plates, not because of any particular dislike for them, more to do with the fact that it makes your existence instantly recognisable to the world and, consequently, the chances of staying just 'under the radar' are reduced.

That being said, every now and again I see a personal plates where I think to myself 'that actually looks alright, wouldn't mind that'...

Ultimately, however, my discretion wins out. It is a sad fact of life, but there are people about who dislike the fact that you have something they don't or they perceive you have 'more' than they do, and who wouldn't think twice about running a key up the side of your car or similar in a split second and then simply disappear. 

This is what happened to a mate one time - there can be no other rational explanation. 

For those of you who have personal plates, do thoughts like this ever cross your mind or have you ever had a similar experience?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have one with the first letter of my partners First name followed by short abbreviation of my year i was born then second part is my 3 intials of my name


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Nico1970 said:


> Generally, I am minded not to favour personal plates, not because of any particular dislike for them, more to do with the fact that it makes your existence instantly recognisable to the world and, consequently, the chances of staying just 'under the radar' are reduced.


I like to blend in so they don't appeal to me at all.

//although as quite a tax efficient place to put your money they aren't a bad idea providing the backside doesn't drop out of the market for them for some reason.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Personal choice?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't see the point at all if it's related to the car. What happens if you sell the car, keep the plate?, no point if you've brought a different car though.

Can't stand the plates you see with, BAZ, GAZ, KAZ, bit cheap and chavvy IMHO.

From a personal point of view, I'd have one, combination of my initials, and my late Dad's initials.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't mind personal plates, but the ones where the size of the plate has been altered look crap.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

neilos said:


> Don't see the point at all if it's related to the car. What happens if you sell the car, keep the plate?, no point if you've brought a different car though.
> 
> Can't stand the plates you see with, BAZ, GAZ, KAZ, bit cheap and chavvy IMHO.
> 
> From a personal point of view, I'd have one, combination of my initials, and my late Dad's initials.


I had a second hand Golf with one of those plates, akz 2*** it was. Irish i think, mates took the micky out of it :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I accidentally had a personal plate quite a few years ago.... Bought a second hand XR2... caspian blue Mk1 Oh I the joys! Back in my early 20's. Didn't even notice when I bought it but the 3 last letters spelt BEN. Anyway I had no end of trouble with the car and when it ever was working I felt everyone knew it was me as it had my name on.. and having the usual 21 year old heavy right foot,was convinced all others knew it was me! I sold the car and the plate went with it - I had no intention of keeping it back then.. Would be different now.

I get the point of anonymity - but that does depend on the car of course. someone out and about in a rare car is noted due to the car itself, it matters not a jot what the reg is...

Great responses and opinions form all - keep 'em coming!

Thanks Ben


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

SBM said:


> I'll start:
> 
> If I had an R8 - I would have R8 BEN. I saw this on a black R8 in Reigate a few years ago and saw it advertised recently for £7K
> 
> Ben


An R8 went past me today with a doggy spaced reg

R8 0MG X

Which I quite liked even though I'm not a fan of private plates.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Had one but let it go, not for me anymore.

Someone at work has ' I DO ' (well its 1 DO and owns 2 DO), gets offered a lot for it by wedding companies etc. Paid 10K for it in 1987 or 86


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I was looking at '5VEN' for ages and ages then one day someone bought it. 
It was £23,495 and I really really really can't justify that sort of money without it actually coming with a car attached already. 
But like detailing and anything else, each to their own though some do come across as a little tacky.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally I think there's a fine line between a personal plate making a car look good and it making you look like a bit of a bell end.

For example my orange Megane 225 has X666 ALX on the numberplate which was my 21st birthday present. I still love the plate and think it's cool. 

On my Twingo 133 I have T121 NGO so it's pretty obvious it relates to it being a Twingo. 

But on my 225 Trophy, I have the plate Y111 HOT. It was on the car when I bought it and if I'm hones it's a bit poncy. It's apparently meant to be referring to it being a hot hatch but I think it's a bit crap.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

John74 said:


> An R8 went past me today with a doggy spaced reg
> 
> R8 0MG X
> 
> Which I quite liked even though I'm not a fan of private plates.


Ha! yes... I was told also of one which the same dodgy space but said 
R8 2 HOT

Ben


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My number plate was handed down to me by my late dad on his will and it is going to passed on to my son when he passes his test, I have got so used to it now that I could never go back to normal plates. Private plates are a personal choice.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> i want one with my gran parents initials in, sadly they are no longer here with me but they gave me my deposit for my first ever car so every car i have is because of them


and

From Soul boy 68 -

"My number plate was handed down to me by my late dad on his will and it is going to passed on to my son when he passes his test, I have got so used to it now that I could never go back to normal plates. Private plates are a personal choice. "

Like these - best reasons so far :argie:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

One of the more interesting, albeit sinister, plates I've seen was 'UZ1', as in Uzi - the infamous Israeli submachine gun.

As far as I am aware, it didn't belong to an international arms dealer, but a local businessman...

I still regularly see 'TAZ10' on a 964 that lives close to me. I quite like this because it reminds me of Tazio Nuvolari - one of the great racers of all time of course.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

SBM said:


> and
> 
> From Soul boy 68 -
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I never actually thought of PPs in those terms. A bit like a Patek Philippe - you never actually own it, you merely look after it for the next generation.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a private plate on my vxr that my wife bought me first bit is what I call her T44 short for tara then my initials so this plate will be staying with me 

but I agree they are personal choice I wouldn't buy 1 that is car parcific


----------



## edzt (Dec 15, 2010)

They are a bit sad in my opinion


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd love one as long as it doesn't look like a personalised number plate, except to those that know you. For example, I have told my Fiancee that when we are married (her initials will be LJI) that I will get her a personalised plate with LJ11 xxx (if she has an 11 plate, etc). It will mean something to us, but won't be obvious to others. I also couldn't make a car look older than it is. My neighbor has a 2013 Focus, on a 52 plate. Instantly obvious. My friend has an 05 Fiesta on an 03 plate, still bugs me but not as much, as it still corresponds to the same generation of fiesta.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nothing wrong with them IMO (as long as not illegally altered) , live and let live.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like mine as it doesn't really look like a private plate but it's my first & surname initials, birthday, full initials  was one of the cheap ones as well.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Got one on two of my cars, one is relevant to the car (£250) and the other is my initials (£700).
I like them, as the cars are both mint it makes them ageless and gives a 'clean' look. Some say it's trying to be flash but I've got the cash to waste so s*d 'em !!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I have one... its my name.

I want 79 JA but I cannot afford it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nico1970 said:


> A very subjective subject indeed!
> 
> Generally, I am minded not to favour personal plates, not because of any particular dislike for them, more to do with the fact that it makes your existence instantly recognisable to the world and, consequently, the chances of staying just 'under the radar' are reduced.
> 
> ...


I am not so sure Nico, someone could key your car, my car or anyone else's for any reason wether you have a private plate or not.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nico1970 said:


> One of the more interesting, albeit sinister, plates I've seen was 'UZ1', as in Uzi - the infamous Israeli submachine gun.
> 
> As far as I am aware, it didn't belong to an international arms dealer, but a local businessman...
> 
> I still regularly see 'TAZ10' on a 964 that lives close to me. I quite like this because it reminds me of Tazio Nuvolari - one of the great racers of all time of course.


And there was me thinking you meant the tasmanian Devil!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

SBM said:


> And there was me thinking you meant the tasmanian Devil!


:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> One of the more interesting, albeit sinister, plates I've seen was 'UZ1', as in Uzi - the infamous Israeli submachine gun.
> 
> As far as I am aware, it didn't belong to an international arms dealer, but a local businessman...
> 
> I still regularly see 'TAZ10' on a 964 that lives close to me. I quite like this because it reminds me of Tazio Nuvolari - one of the great racers of all time of course.


Iirc UZ 1 is on a Rolls Royce. I see it around Belfast the odd time. I have N40 MCV which my wife and son bought me for my 40th before Chrimbo. It's my first initial, my age (AHEM) and a shortened version of my surname.

I'd love N1 ALL which is my first name but it's currently for sale at ninety five thousand pounds...... I have an email alert with reg transfers and am waiting till it drops to £1000... this could take some time.

Cooks


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

I have one on my car but it's not obvious, so discreet in fact that most people don't even realise.

It's a combination of her name and mine, Jo & Andrew. It was only £250.

There used to be a one running round where I live years ago,

4 HUC haven't seen it for ages though.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I bought a personal plate 25 - 30 years ago, I am a private person and didn't want people to know the age of my car etc. After all its nobodies business but mine!

Unfortunately since the use of the internet has spiralled out of control there is no such thing as privacy anymore, anyone can find out anything they want if they spend a little time with Google HOWEVER the one advantage I have is the value of my vehicle may have dropped dramatically due to depreciation, the value of my personal plate has gone the other way and is currently worth a lot more than I paid for it.

I have to say I also don't feel the need to update my car either, it will always have the same plate whether its 2 years old or 20 years old and as long as it does what I want I see no reason to spend more money needlessly on a car (Plus I don't like any other car more than my own at a price I can justify spending, I spent more than I intended when I bought my current car but I got the car I wanted).


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Iirc UZ 1 is on a Rolls Royce. I see it around Belfast the odd time.


Yes, that's the one Cooks.. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Forgot to say, I saw M77NUS on a 911 this afternoon while driving through Gilford, County Armagh.

It looked a bit like my anus . Well not mine but you know what I mean. 

Cooks


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Not sure what the thinking is behind this one:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

And this one isn't on a Volvo:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

herbiedacious said:


> Not sure what the thinking is behind this one:


Brilliant! Surely he must have a sticker on the back saying 'My other car's a Jag'!?!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

We have one on our car, which is a combination of my wifes and my initials.
She doesn't have a middle name so we have CU**GRU, and I have just bought another one for my new Fiesta.

They only mean something to the wife and I.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hate them. from the amount i have seen they seem to think it gives them some personal get out clause to be able to alter the letter spacing, font, adding a black screw into a spot that helps it spell a certain word, and the old bill dont do bu66er all about it, seen the same ones driving about all the time, same places, old bill just drives past them


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

samm said:


> We have one on our car, which is a combination of my wifes and my initials.
> She doesn't have a middle name so we have CU**GRU, and I have just bought another one for my new Fiesta.
> 
> They only mean something to the wife and I.


I assume the missing letters aren't "NT"? 😀


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

My wife bought S666OXO several years ago and then we got married and double barrelled our name so I purchased M666YAT !!!!!

Both only cost £250 pounds each !!!!! We bought them for ourselves and only we know what it means !!!!!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Saw this the other day which made me laugh and want it
A P02ER


----------



## mark wB (Jan 19, 2011)

I like private plates and have M999MWB mwb being my initials which is currently on my dads car and now have on my new car MA12KWB which is a bit more worthy of a plate I think.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I was never the biggest fan of private plates but my dad bought me one a few years ago and I love it! I think I would have to put it on my next car too


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not a fan of personalised number plates. I view them as an extension of ones member or the owner is trying to hide the actual age of the car to impress the girlies  A bit like OTT modifications, like stupid exhaust systems or big daft wheels on a car that they do not fit or look properly. I could go on 😉

But that's my opinion now, if I were asked 20 years ago, a different response would have been posted. 😃


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a few, on my Merc is EJT 43T, which was bought by my late grandmother and used on her Mercs and left to me in her will. I only ever use it on Mercs.

My partner has N9 EMA which is currently on retention. I got it her on our first anniversary, no prizes for guessing her name.

I bought N8 SGJ for £250 a while back to go with the EMA plate (wanted the 8 not the 9 for personal reasons).

Our X5 came with the plate X5 LCE and I cba taking it off, looks ok on it and may be worth a few quid to someone, but ultimately hides the original Y reg :thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought mine for £350 and was offered £4500 for it, not a bad investment in a few month. Dont know what its worth now 7 years later but i will give it to my son when I leave this Mortal Coil by the way my cars are always bought new so dont need to hide my plates.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I seen WA51HED for sale from Dvla last year. Was about £500 plus fees so not too expensive.

I didn't go for it and it's now sold, half of me says I should have bought it and half say £500 is silly just for a number stuck on the car when I could get something really useful like a big compressor for the same money.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Franzpan said:


> I seen WA51HED for sale from Dvla last year. Was about £500 plus fees so not too expensive.
> 
> I didn't go for it and it's now sold, half of me says I should have bought it and half say £500 is silly just for a number stuck on the car when I could get something really useful like a big compressor for the same money.


Would be ironic to see a dirty car with that plate.

It probably puts more pressure on you to keep the car clean :buffer:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought mine S70 MFG ( ST OMFG ) for my Focus ST just as i thought is was :lol: for £250 would'nt pay a fortune for one though !


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw R1 the other day


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Saw R1 the other day


Whoa, that's worth a bob or two...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Few I've seen over the years that made me smile...









And then there is mine


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Just bought ........J18 NHS......... Direct from the dvla for £250 for my newly acquired CC V6 4 motion


Oh my surname is JOHNS


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Nico1970 said:


> That's interesting, I never actually thought of PPs in those terms. A bit like a Patek Philippe - you never actually own it, you merely look after it for the next generation.


Even though you pay for the reg, it is never yours to own outright anyway. It could even be revoked.
I bought one as a birthday present for the missus as a, what do you buy a person who has everything kind of gift. I read the above sentence on the paperwork.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> hate them. from the amount i have seen they seem to think it gives them some personal get out clause to be able to alter the letter spacing, font, adding a black screw into a spot that helps it spell a certain word, and the old bill dont do bu66er all about it, seen the same ones driving about all the time, same places, old bill just drives past them


Agreed, the illegally spaced plates look stupid. The Police round here do pull you over make you get the plate rectified and produce your documents to the police station within 7 or 10 days (whatever it is) though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Johnsy said:


> Just bought ........J18 NHS......... Direct from the dvla for £250 for my newly acquired CC V6 4 motion
> 
> Oh my surname is JOHNS


I'd think you worked for the NHS


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ivd got one, purely to remove the age off my car not that I'm snobby but wanted a plate so got 
S23 SBF 
23 is a significant number to me, SB are my initial and F is future surname initial also.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

On the way to Birmingham a few weeks ago there was a Rr sport an reg was RR5 4 NOW he may as well have had BE11 END lol.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

When I bought my M635 (in '94) it had BMW 635 plate on it. Used it like that for a week or so until I got an age related number (owner was asking 5k for the plate)


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I must admit some of the car related ones such as A4 HOT or something, I do think are ... well not for me! ... but I guess each to their own and they are not harming anyone...

I like the ones that are personal to the owner especially when the general public do not realise.

Some "Phrase" number plates I like particularly if they suit the car too..

For example many yeas ago in London I saw a Rolls Royce and the number plate was A110 WME... "Allow me" just suited that car :thumb: He spaced it legally too which is the best thing... I certainly think illegal spacing and coloured screw caps to make something different to what it is, is just plain wrong.. and just spoils a car for me..

Thanks for all the responses :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

There's an A4 near me that has S3 MGB I'm guessing he either had an S3 at some point or it's his initials but it really bugs me that it's not on a MGB or S3 lol.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Natalie said:


> There's an A4 near me that has S3 MGB I'm guessing he either had an S3 at some point or it's his initials but it really bugs me that it's not on a MGB or S3 lol.


 Hehehe - there is nothing worse than a number plate that says " _I used to have more money_ _than this_ "

Or maybe it says " _I am still saving up for it_ " :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I got one for my 40th recently of BF, I'm really happy with it. Will go to whatever car I have, and personal to me not the car. 
I was going to go for TW04 WAT but BF said no.....


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

There is a white Audi S5 convertible tooling around my way in London that has 'YE5 8RUV'. Love it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I got one for my 40th recently of BF, I'm really happy with it. Will go to whatever car I have, and personal to me not the car.
> I was going to go for TW04 WAT but BF said no.....


I'm glad he refused you that one.

The only thing that springs to my attention when I try to read that plate is a 4 letter foul word. TW*T.

Even if it's your initials, it doesn't read too well.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I'd think you worked for the NHS


I do :lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I'm glad he refused you that one.
> 
> The only thing that springs to my attention when I try to read that plate is a 4 letter foul word. TW*T.
> 
> Even if it's your initials, it doesn't read too well.


I still thought it was funny, any ways it's pronounced Thwaite!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

There's a BMW around here that has 530 BM on it. It's obviously an S prefix plate that has been spaced incorrectly.

I don't understand why anyone would buy that as a personal plate. It's more like something that a BMW garage would have in my opinion.

I remember seeing SBR 14N on a Range Rover in Enniskillen a long time ago - it was spaced S BR14N. I kinda liked that one. 

I originally wanted C100 KIE but apparently cant get a plate with I, Q or Z in the last 3.

Cooks


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

litcan91 said:


> Waste of money in my opinion.. I'd rather put that money into the car instead of funding a personal number plate.


I see it quite the other way. At least I haven't got a year plate nagging its age 
at me every time I look at the car, or take photos of it. I have a 205 GT, so
I treated it to a prefix letter and...








...best couple of hundred I've spent
on the car...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

^^^ I agree in that many number plates are investments - they make money - gain in value.

Very very few cars do that. We all know the (sometimes shocking) depreciation on the vast majority of cars our there.

I have been looking at some personalised plates on line. My latest car (Audi S4 convertible) I plan to keep always. I love it, adore the phenomenal engine and I have wanted the Audi V8 for years. for me its a car dream come true. My all time favourite car is the R8, but I have to be honest, its the look and the V8 engine combined with solid Audi engineering that do it for me. Right now if someone offered me a straight swap of my S4 for an R8... I would say no way. The S4 gives me all I need plus 4 seats and open top driving whenever I choose :thumb::argie:

I have looked at different plates - mainly with reference to us (initials etc) but I am waiting to see one that "Grabs" me makes me think "yes that's it that's the one". Not quite found that yet!!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I've recently been looking at plates for my car,I was going to go car related but had a rethink in case i change soon.

Had a think about it went on line and put my initials in some we're ok then I put my birthday in and it's available for sale so when funds allow I will get that one as it's personal to me.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

SBM said:


> ^^^ I agree in that many number plates are investments - they make money - gain in value.
> 
> Very very few cars do that. We all know the (sometimes shocking) depreciation on the vast majority of cars our there.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you are enjoying the S4! Any :argie: pics SBM??


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Nico ^^^

I did post a couple up (just the dealer shots I'm afraid for now)
I have had her a week today and had a very busy weekend (she's done 700 miles with me already) so I have not had a chance to detail and snap her yet.

However I am looking at a fairly clear this weekend so am going to do that then. If the weather wants to rain - fine I have cover to work under :thumb: Just don't send any hurricanes to Tamworth!

Oh BTW I have been fairly behaving, sticking to speed limits and 70 on the mways as always, just had the odd squirt as had to show my wife what all my fuss was about!! I reset the DIS and so far its showing am average MPG for those 700 miles of 28.5:thumb::argie: I am suitably impressed :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had the latest DVLA Auction preview in , Some nice plates in there some with low reserves , Might suit someone

I've got my beady eye on one

http://www.dvlaauction.co.uk/index.php/live-auction/72-2/


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Just had the latest DVLA Auction preview in , Some nice plates in there some with low reserves , Might suit someone
> 
> I've got my beady eye on one
> 
> http://www.dvlaauction.co.uk/index.php/live-auction/72-2/


evo it :lol: great plate along with bmw 3x :thumb:


----------

